# Squish noises from tummy in the morning



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi friends,
My 3 month old pup had squish noises coming from his tummy this morning. This wasn't the first time and has happened once or twice before. Not sure what it is and I hope it's nothing bad. 

Just a little background on him: I feed him orijen. He recently had Giardia and was on flagyl for ten days. He will usually scoot his butt on the floor at least once a day. His poops have been loose previously but yesterday he was constipated and yelped a little when his poop wouldn't fall off. As far as treats he gets baby carrots for going potty in the right place and a small piece of a banana once a week. 

All help and comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Try a little bit (teaspoon) of regular pumpkin. (NOT the 'pie' variety). I understand that it helps constipation and diarrhea both! Good luck. Sue


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Giardia can sometimes require a second round of meds to totally clear up. Has he been re-tested?


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Gonna try to get fecal test tomorrow. Today he didn't eat half the day and only ate after going #2. He was really constipated and there was red clear mucous near it. He also licks the air sometimes but def not a lot.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Red bloody mucuous near stools...sounds like the giardia is back or wasn't fully cured.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fecal test came out fine. Vet suggested a probiotic to help with tummy issues. Any recommendations ? Also suggested a lepto vaccine broken down into 3 doses. I said illthink about it. All prior research on the board and from the vet suggested against it


----------



## JANIE (Feb 8, 2012)

It sounds like we are going through very similar things. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------

